# Toronto Open, Spring 2014



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2014)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TOSp2014

Registration: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TOSp2014/Registration

Date: April 26, 2014

Location: Central YMCA - 20 Grosvenor Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx
Skewb


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a definite possibility.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh... finals week. Maybe.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 25, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Ugh... finals week. Maybe.



This competition is on the weekend though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mikel said:


> This competition is on the weekend though.



I have exams on Saturdays, but my last one is the day before!


----------



## Emily Wang (Mar 25, 2014)

exam on the 28th which means i probably wont be able to make the trip


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

Need to be in Kingston for the afternoon but I am definitely going for half the day.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm, I have a class at 3:45 that I probably can't afford to miss, so if I come, I can leave around 3 I guess.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2014)

Will probably be coming. The fact that it's downtown is highly discouraging to my dad though.



cuboy63 said:


> Hmm, I have a class at 3:45 that I probably can't afford to miss, so if I come, I can leave around 3 I guess.



You have classes on Saturdays?


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Will probably be coming. The fact that it's downtown is highly discouraging to my dad though.
> 
> 
> 
> You have classes on Saturdays?



Yeah, and Sunday as well


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Yeah, and Sunday as well



Really?! Aren't you in high school? Why weekend classes?
Sorry for the personal questions I had just never heard of that before.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Really?! Aren't you in high school? Why weekend classes?
> Sorry for the personal questions I had just never heard of that before.



Yeah, I'm in high school. My weekend classes aren't related to normal school; they're "extra" I guess.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

Just remember the famous saying: "All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy." 

At least I think that was the saying. =P


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Do we know the amount of round in these events? Because if there are three rounds of 2x2, see ya there


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Do we know the amount of round in these events? Because if there are three rounds of 2x2, see ya there



There have always been 3 rounds of 2x2 as far as I can remember at canadianCUBING competitions. So there probably will be 3 here too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> There have always been 3 rounds of 2x2 as far as I can remember at canadianCUBING competitions. So there probably will be 3 here too.



Woot! Haven't even talked to my parents yet though, and these toronto comps always come up a week or two before an ann arbor one xD


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Do we know the amount of round in these events? Because if there are three rounds of 2x2, see ya there



Dude get over here. Mn cube melt has 3 rounds of 2x2


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Dude get over here. Mn cube melt has 3 rounds of 2x2



12 hours vs 4 hours.... hmmmmm...


----------



## kcl (Mar 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 12 hours vs 4 hours.... hmmmmm...



12 hours of course

Actually no do both


----------



## cub3d (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh wish I could go. Have a school trip to Ottawa


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

cub3d said:


> Ugh wish I could go. Have a school trip to Ottawa




Quit school.




Jk. There will always be more comps. Ottawa one is in May!


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 20, 2014)

I WILL be going! 

Goals:

2x2: sub 1.45 single, something in between fricken 1.69 and 2.35 average to fill in the space xD
3x3: sub 8.93 single (2nd best), sub 10 average pleaaasssseeeeee!
4x4: gotta beat that 38.25, sub 46 average
5x5: sub 1:38 single, sub 1:48 average
OH: sub 15.5 single, sub 20 average 
BLD: JUST SUB2 NOW, ITS BEEN LONG ENOUGH GODDANGIT STRESSFUL RETARD EVENT
Pyra: Sub 4 single meh, sub 5.75 average (not practicing this event much recently)
Skewb: sub 7.5 single, sub 9 average

All pretty easy except sub 10 average and sub 38.25 4x4 single might be tough.

EDIT: forgot about BLD means, just get one is a pretty good goal. Pretty hard actually


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, I'll do goals too.

2x2: sub-2.99 average
3x3: podium
OH: please, please give me a decent single that isn't between 11.59 and 11.99
BLD: mean and/or sub-1 single
4x4: podium, decent single
5x5: lol, whomcares
pyra: remember how to solve
skewb: NR single and average (at least sub-7 average)

BLD will be the toughest.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 20, 2014)

Second comp ever; just for fun still while I am learning.

But I'd like to see
2x2: Sub-5 single, Sub-7 average
3x3: Sub-20 single, Sub 27 average.
OH: None really. Still learning OH algs and have like 30-50 solves under my belt. Sooo I guess sub-1 single, sub 1:20 average or better than both if I get some practice time in between family and exams.
BLD: What's a commutator?!
4x4: Cutoff lolllllll
5x5: WR single
Pyra: Beat first comp average(Haven't practice since so unlikely)
Skewb: See Pyra goal.


----------



## Forte (Apr 20, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Second comp ever; just for fun still while I am learning.



They're ALL for fun, and there's always learning!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 20, 2014)

Forte said:


> They're ALL for fun, and there's always learning!



Indeed. I apologize for the ambiguity. I meant that I was going with no particular outcome in mind. Those goals are more what I think I will achieve than what I am striving to. I am just going to solve and hope for the best instead of pushing myself beat PBs. Hope that better defines what I meant by "fun". No stress, no worries, just solve to solve and have a fun relaxing day. I am sure if I was at a level to compete for a NR, CR, WR, I'd be less relaxed. Hope that better defines what I meant to say. 
Comps are fun, solving is fun, learning is fun.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 20, 2014)

Goals for me...

2x2: sub-3.5 average, single doesn't mean much
3x3: sub-10.5 average, 8.5 single
4x4: sub-40 average, 36 single
5x5: 1:35 average, sub-1:30 single
OH: sub-19 average, sub-15 single 
Pyraminx: Don't really care

Edit: Podium/Don't come 4th in half of the events


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 20, 2014)

Goals: 

Keep the PB streak alive
Save a PB for Cornell the next day
Don't get tired


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Goals:
> 
> Keep the PB streak alive
> Save a PB for Cornell the next day



Does this mean as soon as you get one PB you're going to sandbag the rest of the day?

Goals:

Same as Kit's ^
Also 2x2: WR single...


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 21, 2014)

Waiiiittttt, cornell is only 4.25 hrs away from toronto according to google maps  

AND THEY HAVE FEET LOL I WANNA GO


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 21, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Does this mean as soon as you get one PB you're going to sandbag the rest of the day?
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



If I do an event, I'm not sandbagging it. (That doesn't mean I won't drop events... )


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 4x4: sub-40 average, 36 single



New goal: don't let Jonathan beat me at 4x4.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> New goal: don't let Jonathan beat me at 4x4.



Funny, I thought you are the only person going who is faster than me at 4x4. 

Edit: Possible first place? Maybe? Maybe not?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Funny, I thought you are the only person going who is faster than me at 4x4.
> 
> Edit: Possible first place? Maybe? Maybe not?



It would be hilarious if you'd get 1st place in Toronto after 4th in Montreal 
You might actually win.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> It would be hilarious if you'd get 1st place in Toronto after 4th in Montreal
> You might actually win.



It's a possibility, but I don't think I can pull off a first place finish, more likely podium.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 24, 2014)

I just did a live Radio Interview for Radio-Canada in the GTA/Southern Ontario.

They said they might come to the comp to film some footage. I also slipped in a word to encourage sponsors


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Apr 24, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Goals:
> 
> Keep the PB streak alive
> Save a PB for Cornell the next day
> Don't get tired


 Ambitous goal, but i think ill give it a shot too. three weeks away from cubing isn't helping though


----------



## claudeccantin (Apr 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I just did a live Radio Interview for Radio-Canada in the GTA/Southern Ontario.
> 
> They said they might come to the comp to film some footage. I also slipped in a word to encourage sponsors



For those of you who understand French, Antoine's radio interview may be found at http://ici.radio-canada.ca/emission...areils/2013-2014/archives.asp?date=2014-04-24


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't find: My SS 5x5

Will buy: Your spare white SS 5x5

PS: I hope you like non-monopoly money


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 25, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Can't find: My SS 5x5
> 
> Will buy: Your spare white SS 5x5
> 
> PS: I hope you like non-monopoly money



I got a broken in florian modded one I'd be willing to sell for about $200.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 26, 2014)

Antoine got OH WR Average in first round: 12.56

(14.04) , 12.72, 14.01, (10.63), 10.96


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 26, 2014)

Harris Chan said:


> Antoine got OH WR Average in first round: 12.56!



Wow! congrats Antoine


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 26, 2014)

Harris Chan said:


> Antoine got OH WR Average in first round: 12.56
> 
> (14.04) , 12.72, 14.01, (10.63), 10.96



WOW! Congrats Antoine, you are seriously a beast.

Horray for the second non-magic canadian WR!


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 26, 2014)

Wat third scramble

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=479&cat=20&rnd=1


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 26, 2014)

dang rami, 3 2x2 averages within .1 seconds of each other. dat consistency.

edit: wait, they changed the 1.97 to 1.95.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 27, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Goals for me...
> 
> 2x2: sub-3.5 average, single doesn't mean much
> 3x3: sub-10.5 average, 8.5 single
> ...



2x2: Best 3.81 average
3x3: Best 11.76 average, 9.65 single
4x4: 45.82 average, 35.15 single (Met goal)
5x5: 1:41.99 average (3 pops), 1:29.20 single (Met goal (had a pop))
OH: Best 18.30 average (Met goal), 15.86 single 
Pyraminx: Don't really care

I didn't podium again, I came 4th in 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you know...
-This is the first "did you know post"
-I am still "master of 4th place"
-The one and only Thompson Clarke said, "your my pick for the next generation of Canadian cubers"
-I had the best 4x4 single of the whole competition
-I came 4th in 4x4
-I came 4th in 5x5
-I called Antoine's OH WR average


----------



## Forte (Apr 27, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> The one and only Thompson Clarke said, "your my pick for the next generation of Canadian cubers"



You're set for life.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

By the way, my second round 9.24 average had a counting +2. Without it, I would have gotten 8.58 NR average.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> By the way, my second round 9.24 average had a counting +2. Without it, I would have gotten 8.58 NR average.



Damn, you're starting to do really well for 3x3 at comps :O


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Damn, you're starting to do really well for 3x3 at comps :O



 it's cuz he can now just go all out yolo mode..


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> dang rami, 3 2x2 averages within .1 seconds of each other. dat consistency.
> 
> edit: wait, they changed the 1.97 to 1.95.



Yeah, they entered a time wrong, same with the second round which was 2.16 at first. 

The 2.07 would've been 1.91 without the last solve +2 :/

EDIT: DYK:

I videobombed Antoine's last solve of the WR?
- Pretty dark lighting?
- Antoine is awesome?
- He wouldn't let me race him in 2x2 or feet, but just the events he was better than me at (everything else)?
- Canada has cream flavored soda/pop/fizzy drink/crush?
- USA?
- Two 18.75s and an 18.74 (well, 18.749 xD) in an OH average?
- Last solve was DNF because my arm scraped the timer?
- If I ended up getting 18.75 or lower, not only would I have gotten an 18.75 comp PB (first sub 20) by a lot average, but a 0 standard deviation?
- I can't say ready for about 20 seconds because I have to wait for my grandpa to come and make me turn on the phone because he doesn't know how?
- Counting 14 for Antoine?
- I almost got sub 10 on all three rounds, but especially final, where I failed the easy last solve then got .03 off of podium?
- I get nervous in freaking skewb? (i.e. after 3-4 second layer, I had a 3 center cycle around one corner, then got 15)
- 40.59 4x4 single had DP? :/ could've beaten 38.25
- I literally just made excuses (above) for not getting comp PBs in every event except for pyra and BLD?
- People want trades for my cubes?
- We left in the morning for a 5 hour drive, so I was ready to sleep at 3?
- Terrible comp for my times?

EDIT: any leftover cubes? I feel like I dont have everything, but havent been able to check yet.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 27, 2014)

Did you know (part 2)...

-Kit has something against Canadian money
-I had more DNFs this competition than I've had in my whole cubing career 
-I had three pops (bad pops) on 5x5 that cost me podium 
-In my opinion the chairs where uncomfortable
-In my opinion the room had mediocre lighting
-The mediocre light made me see a Gc PLL instead of a Ra PLL
-The PLL fail gave me a DNF
-The DNF gave me a 13 average instead of a low 11. 
-TOsp 2014 was still great


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 27, 2014)

DYK

-that im a sexy beast? (not an in-joke, im just letting you know...)
-that jean jackets are the best jackets? 
-that all of my cubes suck? 
-------no, srsly, they are NOT good....
-that my nerves arent actually steel?
-------their more like lead or some other less hard metal....
-that people misplace their cubes a lot?
-that i, a rouxser, now have a CFOP logo on my main? 
-that the venue got kind of chilly?
-that jesus is coming?
-------repent....


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> it's cuz he can now just go all out yolo mode..



lol


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 28, 2014)

Would Dave be able to post the scrambles by any chance?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you know...

- three people used Rubik's brand 3x3x3s?
- about a third of the competitors were first-time competitors?
- Kit wore a canadianCUBING shirt under his Team USA jacket?
- it took just as long to get out of Toronto as the rest of the ride back?
- we passed by Eric's car a few times on the highway?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Would Dave be able to post the scrambles by any chance?



The scrambles are usually put up on the competition website.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

One of those people using a Rubik's was a younger boy I got into speed cubing . Also, the fact that Kit had the canadianCubing shirt and Team USA jacket on was a little contradictory in my opinion.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 28, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> The scrambles are usually put up on the competition website.



Alright, cool.

How could I forget, DYK:

- You must ask where someone lives exactly when you first meet them? (ahem: me to antoine)
- Credit card number and color of mailbox I also required?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> One of those people using a Rubik's was a younger boy I got into speed cubing



I met him in March! We almost sold him a Guhong v2.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I met him in March! We almost sold him a Guhong v2.



That's cool, I heard about that. I probably should sell or give him a better cube.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 29, 2014)

The second 2x2 solve in the finals, I got 1.73. Here's the scramble:

R U R U' F' U2 R' U R U' R'

My solution: x' y' U' L' F' L' U L U R U R' U R U2 R' U'

What I seriously should've done: x' y F R2 U R U2 R'

;(


----------



## Coolster01 (May 8, 2014)

Sorry for double post.



Coolster01 said:


> I WILL be going!
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



Had no time to get on a computer and do this xD Too ashamed also.

2x2: no, yes for average (but I really wanted sub 1.69 forreal xp)
3x3: nah, nah. so close to both.
4x4: no for single but I had dp on a 40, yes for average!
5x5: no for single with the 1:39.07, yes for average!
OH: gaaaahhhh, missed both.
BLD: no earplugs, so fayul.
Pyra: FAYUL
skewb: Yes for wingle with the 6.75 only z perm ll, no for average cuz i fail.
Been to


----------

